# tinnie tiny mini exo's for slings



## ch4dg (Jan 26, 2012)

hey everyone,

i dont know how most of you do it but i get really fed up with the containers for my aboreal slings as the slings just make webs going from the sides to the lids so everytime i go to feed or water them i have to really disturb them 

these are the types of pots i use with pop off lids





and as you can see this one's at the top






and so is this one






and this one






and one opened...which leave a disturbed T







so i created these....




























and now they open with no mess with the spider






this was just a test piece to see if they work, but i will defo be making more
the battery is a standard AA just to give you an idea of the size
all the black has substrate in a mixture of moss and eco-earth
i even done a little background :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 26, 2012)

I use these.  Same principle.  Spider webs in the top, I can lift the top off and set it to the side to feed, water, clean, etc.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## catfishrod69 (Jan 26, 2012)

ch4dg those are really cool looking.


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 26, 2012)

ch4g those are fricking awesome! I love that! So cute.   You MADE it?? Amazing!


----------



## Arachno Dano (Jan 26, 2012)

I need to start making my own enclosures! Every penny I spend on enclosures could go towards another tarantula! :biggrin:

~Dano


----------



## matt82 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are pretty excellent sling housings ch4g. :clap:   Ditto on yours Formerphobe.  Nice work folks!


----------



## Waffles (Jan 26, 2012)

Dude! Can I buy one of those!?


----------



## Jquack530 (Jan 26, 2012)

Those are cool. I especially like the fact that you even made a little background haha


----------



## InvertFix (Jan 26, 2012)

If you make a lot, I'll buy some from you. 

Those are amazing and very appealing to the eye!


Using Tapatalk on my iPhone 4S.


----------



## xhexdx (Jan 27, 2012)

I don't get it. :?

So the habitable part of this enclosure is everything from the center up?
Have you ever actually put a spider in there to see how it behaves?

I'm pretty sure anything you put in there is just going to web everything up anyway, and it won't really fix the problem you describe.


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 27, 2012)

Formerphobe said:


> I use these.  Same principle.  Spider webs in the top, I can lift the top off and set it to the side to feed, water, clean, etc.
> QUOTE]
> thats exactly what i was aiming for but on a much smaller scale
> 
> ...


----------



## SkyeSpider (Jan 27, 2012)

Put me down for a few of these, if you make some. With my crappy crippled hand, I have a lot of trouble making my own cages, now.


----------



## Toogledoo (Jan 27, 2012)

Hey, those are pretty cute. Did something come in those little containers? Formerphobe's look awesome as well!


----------



## ch4dg (Jan 27, 2012)

TheEternal said:


> Put me down for a few of these, if you make some. With my crappy crippled hand, I have a lot of trouble making my own cages, now.


i've done a guide now so you can have a go



Toogledoo said:


> Hey, those are pretty cute. Did something come in those little containers? Formerphobe's look awesome as well!


cheers....yes cocktail sticks

heres a guide on how i made them if anyones interested
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...iny-exo-s-for-slings....how-to-guide-included
cheers


----------



## Robotponys (Jan 31, 2012)

oh! duh! These are only made in the UK! I have tried websites, but they have minimum orders, out of stock, or shipping is too expensive.  Plus its in the UK.


----------

